# Milano: senegalese sequestra e dà fuoco ad autobus.



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

A Milano, un uomo di origini senegalesi, diventato dal 2004, e con diversi precedenti, è stato arrestato dopo aver sequestrato e dato fuoco ad un autobus che trasportava studenti. L'uomo ha compiuto tale gesto per vendicarsi delle politiche del governo, contro i miranti:"Voglio farla finita. Vanno fermate le morti sul Mediterraneo. Oggi non si salverà nessuna" urlava sull'autobus. L'obiettivo era quello di dirigersi a Linate. Uno studente è riuscito ad avvisare le forze dell'Ordine che sono intervenute salvando i presenti a bordo mentre l'uomo dava fuoco al mezzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

Ho letto ora, e visto i video inquietanti con i bambini. 
Sono rimasto scioccato perchè prima di uscire di casa ero rimasto alla versione delle 13.30 di Sky Tg 24 e Repubblica: "semplice atto dimostrativo di un conducente italiano di origini senegalesi, senza precedenti, che ha fatto scendere tutti i bambini prima di dare fuoco al bus". Stendiamo un velo pietoso.

Qui si è sfiorata una tragedia per gravità tra i primi posti negli attentati europei. Tiriamo un sospiro di sollievo, per ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Milano, un uomo di origini senegalesi, diventato dal 2004, e con diversi precedenti, è stato arrestato dopo aver sequestrato e dato fuoco ad un autobus che trasportava studenti. L'uomo ha compiuto tale gesto per vendicarsi delle politiche del governo, contro i miranti:"Voglio farla finita. Vanno fermate le morti sul Mediterraneo. Oggi non si salverà nessuna" urlava sull'autobus. L'obiettivo era quello di dirigersi a Linate. Uno studente è riuscito ad avvisare le forze dell'Ordine che sono intervenute salvando i presenti a bordo mentre l'uomo dava fuoco al mezzo.



schifoso, con i bambini se la prende..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> schifoso, con i bambini se la prende..



E anche pedofilo, ha un precedente di violenza sessuale su minore. Guidava un bus di bambini...


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Milano, un uomo di origini senegalesi, diventato dal 2004, e con diversi precedenti, è stato arrestato dopo aver sequestrato e dato fuoco ad un autobus che trasportava studenti. L'uomo ha compiuto tale gesto per vendicarsi delle politiche del governo, contro i miranti:"Voglio farla finita. Vanno fermate le morti sul Mediterraneo. Oggi non si salverà nessuna" urlava sull'autobus. L'obiettivo era quello di dirigersi a Linate. Uno studente è riuscito ad avvisare le forze dell'Ordine che sono intervenute salvando i presenti a bordo mentre l'uomo dava fuoco al mezzo.



Questo era un bruto, pregiudicato e alcolizzato. Nonostante ciò ha avuto cittadinanza, posto fisso, moglie italiana e ha messo su famiglia. Ma non ha messo la testa a posto. Se un individuo così pessimo che però è stato trattato bene fa così potremo aspettarci ben di peggio da quelli veramente maltrattati che attualmente sono innocui solo e unicamente perché schiavizzati.


----------



## Black (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Milano, un uomo di origini senegalesi, diventato dal 2004, e con diversi precedenti, è stato arrestato dopo aver sequestrato e dato fuoco ad un autobus che trasportava studenti. L'uomo ha compiuto tale gesto per vendicarsi delle politiche del governo, contro i miranti:"Voglio farla finita. Vanno fermate le morti sul Mediterraneo. Oggi non si salverà nessuna" urlava sull'autobus. L'obiettivo era quello di dirigersi a Linate. Uno studente è riuscito ad avvisare le forze dell'Ordine che sono intervenute salvando i presenti a bordo mentre l'uomo dava fuoco al mezzo.



io mi chiedo come può un uomo con precedenti per ubriachezza (e non solo) guidare un autobus pieno di ragazzi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Milano, un uomo di origini senegalesi, diventato dal 2004, e con diversi precedenti, è stato arrestato dopo aver sequestrato e dato fuoco ad un autobus che trasportava studenti. L'uomo ha compiuto tale gesto per vendicarsi delle politiche del governo, contro i miranti:"Voglio farla finita. Vanno fermate le morti sul Mediterraneo. Oggi non si salverà nessuna" urlava sull'autobus. L'obiettivo era quello di dirigersi a Linate. Uno studente è riuscito ad avvisare le forze dell'Ordine che sono intervenute salvando i presenti a bordo mentre l'uomo dava fuoco al mezzo.



L'integrazione dei PD-Boldrina


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Qui la politica non c'entra niente, come non c'entrano i morti nel mediterraneo. C'è solo uno psicopatico in cerca di attenzione o uno psicopatico che ha bisogno di una casa, e noi siamo sempre disponibili a sobbarcarci le spese di vitto e alloggio di persone di questa caratura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2019)

Che poi per inciso io ho 4 amici Senegalesi che sono bravissimi ( in italia da 20 anni con moglie e figlie ) quindi il mio non è un discorso di razza. 

Ma queste persone ( anche fossero italiane, bianche e nate a Bolzano) vanno ingabbiate con 40anni di galera come esempio. Se non iniziamo a mettere delle regole ferree si farà sempre più dura.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

Risorse boldriniane all'attacco, ieri d'altronde ne sono arrivate altre 50, evviva. Secondo la procura è plausibile la pista terroristica
Tra l'altro ha preso la cittadinanza italiana con l'assurda legge 91/92. È tempi di tornare allo ius sanguinis più duro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

*Procuratore Greco: "Stiamo valutando la pista terrorismo"*


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Procuratore Greco: "Stiamo valutando la pista terrorismo"*



Il peggior attentato terroristico della storia. Neanche se l'avesse progettato Homer Simpson. ahahah


----------



## Lambro (20 Marzo 2019)

Alcune notizie sembrano smentite, come che avesse precedenti di abuso sessuale.
Cmq sconvolgente, la mia donna era da sua madre poco lontano da lì.
Il video con i ragazzini tirati giu' dal finestrino e lui che accellera e nel mentre le urla da dentro il bus mi ha sconvolto, altro che normale atto di protesta, ma repubblica e sky si devono solo vergognare.
Poteva essere una tragedia incredibile.
Gia' così per le menti dei poveri bimbi non sara' una cosa facilissima da smaltire, ho letto dalle dichiarazioni di parenti e dei bimbi stessi che il senegalese li aveva legati ai sedili e sequestrato a tutti il cellulare , per fortuna che uno è riuscito a tenerlo (ed è stata la salvezza per tutti senno' adios...).
Una sola curiosità, ma quello che ha girato il video della scena, come azzo ha fatto a mandarlo ai media? dite che ci guadagna sopra?


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> io mi chiedo come può un uomo con precedenti per ubriachezza (e non solo) guidare un autobus pieno di ragazzi...



Aggiungici con un precedente di violenza sessuale su minore.............. 

[MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] repubblica lo porta ancora in prima pagina.
Sulla domanda, si ci guadagnano. Le testate pagano un migliaio d'euro un video così (ovviamente non so se è questo il caso). Ma se riprende senza fare nulla (tipo chiamare le forze dell'ordine), commette reato di omissione di soccorso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il peggior attentato terroristico della storia. Neanche se l'avesse progettato Homer Simpson. ahahah



Cerchiamo di non ridere troppo, questo andava a Linate e non si sa cosa volesse fare. Magari aveva dei complici armati ad aspettarlo.
Se è un pirla, tanto meglio.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di non ridere troppo, questo andava a Linate e non si sa cosa volesse fare. Magari aveva dei complici armati ad aspettarlo.
> Se è un pirla, tanto meglio.



Perdonami, era una risata all'idea che fosse un terrorista, non su ciò che è successo ovviamente. Un terrorista li uccide tutti buttando l'autobus da un cavalcavia, senza sceneggiate e senza possibilità di venir fermato dalle forze dell'ordine. Le stragi per terrorismo sono altra cosa, come la storia ha dimostrato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

Quello scarico fognario di Repubblica dopo aver taciuto per 4 ore la notizia finalmente la riporta, bravi! Fino ad ora in primo piano certa Saviano che da del mafioso a Salvini, molto più importante!


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quello scarico fognario di Repubblica dopo aver taciuto per 4 ore la notizia finalmente la riporta, bravi! Fino ad ora in primo piano certa Saviano che da del mafioso a Salvini, molto più importante!



Non ho idea di come faccia Saviano a monopolizzare l'attenzione dei media. Tralasciando che sia giusto o sbagliato quello che dice, ogni volta che apre bocca sta in prima pagina su tutte le testate. E non è un ministro o vice-ministro. Boh

La notizia la riporta anche il sole 24 ore. Mi sembra strano non l'abbia riportata prima repubblica, anche se io l'ho letta solo ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perdonami, era una risata all'idea che fosse un terrorista, non su ciò che è successo ovviamente. Un terrorista li uccide tutti buttando l'autobus da un cavalcavia, senza sceneggiate e senza possibilità di venir fermato dalle forze dell'ordine. Le stragi per terrorismo sono altra cosa, come la storia ha dimostrato.


Sì si tranquillo, ho capito cosa intendevi  Era per dire che io non sono così tranquillo. Il tizio a Nizza non era poi così organizzato e armato come il commando di Parigi e del Bataclan, ma è bastato per fare una strage terrificante.
Se questo arrivava a Linate vai a capire che succedeva (o chi lo aspettava..). O anche solo dopo qualche chilometro. Meno male che l'hanno fermato in tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quello scarico fognario di Repubblica dopo aver taciuto per 4 ore la notizia finalmente la riporta, bravi! Fino ad ora in primo piano certa Saviano che da del mafioso a Salvini, molto più importante!



Dovevi sentire Sky TG 24. Con addirittura inviata sul posto che raccontava una storia assurda e quasi difendeva il conducente. Io infatti quando sono uscito non avevo dato il minimo peso alla vicenda...


----------



## leviatano (20 Marzo 2019)

Indagherei il bambino che ha dato l'allarme ai cc per xenofobia, sicuramente è un piccolo fascista.

si arriverà a questo di sto passo con l'informazione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dovevi sentire Sky TG 24. Con addirittura inviata sul posto che raccontava una storia assurda e quasi difendeva il conducente. Io infatti quando sono uscito non avevo dato il minimo peso alla vicenda...



D'altronde il conducente voleva vendicare i morti in mare degli scafisti, un motivo umanitario! Forza majorino, è tempo di scendere in piazza per il fratello senegalese che voleva vendicare i morti in mare e contrastare Salvini!


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quello scarico fognario di Repubblica dopo aver taciuto per 4 ore la notizia finalmente la riporta, bravi! Fino ad ora in primo piano certa Saviano che da del mafioso a Salvini, molto più importante!



E la stessa fogna che commenta #noistiamoconSaviano


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2019)

La vera domanda è: che ci faceva un uomo con precedenti per molestie sessuali e guida in stato d'ebrezza alla guida di uno scuolabus?


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2019)

*A salvare i bambini un Carabiniere eroe che ha spaccato il vetro del bus in fiamme a mani nude*


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

non mi è chiara la dinamica.
come hanno fatto a far uscire le persone da dentro se lui comandava le porte al volante?
lui stava bruciando il bus con le persone dentro ma è arrivata la polizia e gli ha intimato di aprire o ha sfondato una porta?


edit:

ecco,ha risposto 7vinte.


----------



## Aron (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto ora, e visto i video inquietanti con i bambini.
> Sono rimasto scioccato perchè prima di uscire di casa ero rimasto alla versione delle 13.30 di Sky Tg 24 e Repubblica: "semplice atto dimostrativo di un conducente italiano di origini senegalesi, senza precedenti, che ha fatto scendere tutti i bambini prima di dare fuoco al bus". Stendiamo un velo pietoso.
> 
> Qui si è sfiorata una tragedia per gravità tra i primi posti negli attentati europei. Tiriamo un sospiro di sollievo, per ora.



La prima pagina del sito dell'Huffington Post è molto più esilarante, consiglio di vederla prima che la modifichino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perdonami, era una risata all'idea che fosse un terrorista, non su ciò che è successo ovviamente. Un terrorista li uccide tutti buttando l'autobus da un cavalcavia, senza sceneggiate e senza possibilità di venir fermato dalle forze dell'ordine. Le stragi per terrorismo sono altra cosa, come la storia ha dimostrato.



considera che è un senegalese..

battuta? si e no...

razzismo? diciamo evidenza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La prima pagina del sito dell'Huffington Post è molto più esilarante, consiglio di vederla prima che la modifichino.



Perchè Aron, PERCHE'. Perchè lo hai segnalato. Ti voglio male. Ne avrei ignorato l'esistenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Indagherei il bambino che ha dato l'allarme ai cc per xenofobia, sicuramente è un piccolo fascista.
> 
> si arriverà a questo di sto passo con l'informazione.



Se ha detto ai carabinieri "C'è un ***** che ci ha sequestrato" sicuro che l'avvocato chiederà dio indagare i genitori per insulti conditi da odio razziale


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Marzo 2019)

Ma come poteva un uomo con quei precedenti guidare un autobus pieno di ragazzini?

Questa cosa mi sconvolge ancor più della follia del senegalese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto ora, e visto i video inquietanti con i bambini.
> Sono rimasto scioccato perchè prima di uscire di casa ero rimasto alla versione delle 13.30 di Sky Tg 24 e Repubblica: "semplice atto dimostrativo di un conducente italiano di origini senegalesi, senza precedenti, che ha fatto scendere tutti i bambini prima di dare fuoco al bus". Stendiamo un velo pietoso.
> 
> *Qui si è sfiorata una tragedia per gravità tra i primi posti negli attentati europei. Tiriamo un sospiro di sollievo, per ora*.



Dici bene..se questo da fuoco al bus con dentro i bambini parliamo di 50 giovani morti bruciati..per fortuna alla fine non è successo nulla..io mi chiedo come poteva ricoprire quel ruolo


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

Fuffa post. Questa immondizia andrebbe chiusa definitivamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

Chissà cosa voleva fare a Linate? Fiancheggiatori pronti all'opera ma con piano terroristico più grave andato all'aria?
Nel dubbio majorino deve subito convocare i centri sociali in piazza per protestare contro il carabiniere fascista che è intervenuto, cattivo!! Stava solo protestando contro Salvini!


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa voleva fare a Linate? Fiancheggiatori pronti all'opera ma con piano terroristico più grave andato all'aria?
> Nel dubbio majorino deve subito convocare i centri sociali in piazza per protestare contro il carabiniere fascista che è intervenuto, cattivo!! Stava solo protestando contro Salvini!



Se fosse, rischio attentato ancora imminente


----------



## Aron (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perchè Aron, PERCHE'. Perchè lo hai segnalato. Ti voglio male. Ne avrei ignorato l'esistenza



È un sito bellissimo, oggi si sono superati rispetto al solito


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

la cosa grave è che in Italia i carabinieri sono stati costretti a rompere un vetro e rincorrere il bus a piedi (sto vedendo video ripresi da automobilisti su twitter) con gente di corsa scesa al volo,perchè se avessero sparato ad altezza uomo al conducente sarebbero stati condannati loro a processo.

sostanzialmente questo è come un dirottamento aereo per uccidere tutti,solo che fatto via terra ed hanno potuto intervenire da fuori.
andava impallinato sul posto con mitraglietta.
anche perchè uno così non può andare certo in carcere,chi tocca i bambini muore in cella.
poi uno del senegal che leggo cittadino italiano dal 2004 che diamine protesta,il suo non è certo tra i primi paesi del traffico umano e dovrebbe ringraziare di avere avuto una chance qui da noi.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa grave è che in Italia i carabinieri sono stati costretti a rompere un vetro e rincorrere il bus a piedi (sto vedendo video ripresi da automobilisti su twitter) con gente di corsa scesa al volo,perchè se avessero sparato ad altezza uomo al conducente sarebbero stati condannati loro a processo.
> 
> sostanzialmente questo è come un dirottamento aereo per uccidere tutti,solo che fatto via terra ed hanno potuto intervenire da fuori.
> andava impallinato sul posto con mitraglietta.
> anche perchè uno così non può andare certo in carcere,chi tocca i bambini muore in cella.



Occhio che se spari ad altezza uomo è un attimo e colpisci un passante o un bambino. Non si spara per principio, al di là di un eventuale processo. Ma ho colto il punto.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Occhio che se spari ad altezza uomo è un attimo e colpisci un passante o un bambino. Non si spara per principio, al di là di un eventuale processo. Ma ho colto il punto.



negli usa l'unità swat l'avrebbe ucciso all'istante,qui ci è andata di lusso con soli intossicati dal fumo.
ovviamente non sparare random,ma se hai lui da solo senza altri sulla traiettoria lo dovresti abbattere subito.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> negli usa l'unità swat l'avrebbe ucciso all'istante,qui ci è andata di lusso con soli intossicati dal fumo.



Sono abbastanza giustizialisti negli USA, ma sono anche militarmente più preparati, perché gli SWAT sono unità specializzate per situazioni estreme. Io non sono di quelli che critica le nostre forze dell'ordine, perché rischiano la vita e tantissimi lavorano bene, ma come ogni cosa italiana, ve lo vedete voi il carabiniere di turno a svolgere le stesse funzioni? 
La verità è che è arrivato il momento di addestrare meglio chi difende il territorio. Sarebbe un primo passo.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa grave è che in Italia i carabinieri sono stati costretti a rompere un vetro e rincorrere il bus a piedi (sto vedendo video ripresi da automobilisti su twitter) con gente di corsa scesa al volo,perchè se avessero sparato ad altezza uomo al conducente sarebbero stati condannati loro a processo.
> 
> sostanzialmente questo è come un dirottamento aereo per uccidere tutti,solo che fatto via terra ed hanno potuto intervenire da fuori.
> andava impallinato sul posto con mitraglietta.
> ...



Sì, anch'io sono contrario al carcere. E anche sparare non è giusto, anche per sicurezza pubblica.

Sarebbe semplicemente sufficiente bloccarlo, e lasciare che la reazione della popolazione inferocita faccia il suo corso, fino a compimento.


----------



## Kayl (20 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> negli usa l'unità swat l'avrebbe ucciso all'istante,qui ci è andata di lusso con soli intossicati dal fumo.


Appunto, usavano due cecchini in successione, uno rompe il vetro e l’altro spara in testa.


----------



## Lambro (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuffa post. Questa immondizia andrebbe chiusa definitivamente.



Sai che non so veramente che aggettivo usare per descrivere il sentimento che ho quando leggo cose del genere?

Ormai tutto è disumano in nome del denaro, e c'è ancora chi pensa che i media in generale siano la voce del giusto (tipo i miei genitori "l'han detto al telegiornale" è una sentenza per dire "è indiscutibilmente vero").
Da anni mi sbatto per far capire a tante persone quanto sia modificabile e modificata l'informazione dei media.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

In ogni caso l'azione dei carabinieri è stata eccellente, hanno raggiunto velocemente il mezzo, hanno evacuato i ragazzini con rapidità eccezionale. Se nessuno è morto è grazie a loro

Viva le forze dell'ordine sempre


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe semplicemente sufficiente bloccarlo, e lasciare che la reazione della popolazione inferocita faccia il suo corso, fino a compimento.



Tranquillo che oramai ci siamo. Il caso Peveri è un segno che non può passare inosservato.

Il nostro Ministro degli interni è andato a fare i complimenti ad un soggetto che ha subito tantissimi furti, in totale assenza dalle forze dell'ordine, ma che ha finito per bloccare, torturare e sparare ad un ladro, un uomo, immobilizzato. 

Il limite è stato superato. La tortura è giustificata, uccidere è giustificato, l'inefficienza delle autorità altrettanto. Ed è un peccato per chi in questo lavoro ci crede davvero e rischia la vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In ogni caso l'azione dei carabinieri è stata eccellente, hanno raggiunto velocemente il mezzo, hanno evacuato i ragazzini con rapidità eccezionale. Se nessuno è morto è grazie a loro
> 
> Viva le forze dell'ordine sempre



Le forze dell'ordine italiane quando intervengono sono all'altezza. Poi ovvio che quando faranno un attentato super organizzato sarà difficile da evitare per tutti.
Ma non ho alcun dubbio che se l'evento di oggi fosse successo in Francia, oggi ci sarebbero più di 50 giovani lapidi.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuffa post. Questa immondizia andrebbe chiusa definitivamente.



su twitter c'è un dettaglio ancora più inquietante evidenziato da un utente.
all'inizio avevano scritto che l'autista avesse fatto scendere di sua volontà tutti i passeggeri per poi fare un atto dimostrativo in solitaria.
ora invece sto vedendo che sia stata aggiornata la pagina così:

"Per fortuna tutti i passeggeri sono riusciti a scendere prima delle fiamme, grazie all'intervento dei carabinieri arrivati sul posto"

così è ben diverso.
buttarsi la benzina e darsi fuoco come un monaco tibetano è una cosa,minacciare di uccidere 51 persone dopo averne legati alcuni e sequestrati telefonini è ben altro intento.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le forze dell'ordine italiane quando intervengono sono all'altezza. Poi ovvio che quando faranno un attentato super organizzato sarà difficile da evitare per tutti.
> Ma non ho alcun dubbio che se l'evento di oggi fosse successo in Francia, oggi ci sarebbero più di 50 giovani lapidi.



Perfetto. Aggiungo che all'altezza non rende l'idea in realtà. 
Pur sembrando contraddittorio con il mio precedente intervento, dove ho paventato una maggiore specializzazione anti-terroristica anche tramite esercito, è dimostrato dai fatti che abbiamo uno dei migliori sistemi di sicurezza in ambito europeo. C'è da dire che contiamo meno di altri a fini terroristici, ma le notizie di attentati sventati dimostra come almeno qualcosa in questo paese funzioni alla grande. E non sono per nulla condizionato dagli accadimenti di oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> su twitter c'è un dettaglio ancora più inquietante evidenziato da un utente.
> all'inizio avevano scritto che l'autista avesse fatto scendere di sua volontà tutti i passeggeri per poi fare un atto dimostrativo in solitaria.



Sì sì, l'avevo segnalato subito anch'io. Non per Huffington ma per Sky TG 24, con l'aggravante che c'era un'inviata sul posto con dietro il bus ancora fumante, lei rideva, raccontava questa storiella della dimostrazione e parlava solo di quanto buono e integrato fosse il conducente nonostante l'atto dimostrativo. E attenzione, alcuni media avevano già dato le notizie corrette quindi non era un caso di mancanza di informazioni.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Aggiungo che all'altezza non rende l'idea in realtà.
> Pur sembrando contraddittorio con il mio precedente intervento, dove ho paventato una maggiore specializzazione anti-terroristica anche tramite esercito, è dimostrato dai fatti che abbiamo uno dei migliori sistemi di sicurezza in ambito europeo. C'è da dire che contiamo meno di altri a fini terroristici, ma le notizie di attentati sventati dimostra come almeno qualcosa in questo paese funzioni alla grande. E non sono per nulla condizionato dagli accadimenti di oggi.



siamo tra i migliori come prevenzione,però come equipaggiamento una volta che accade il fatto ho dubbi.
non credo che regolarmente una pattuglia giri con certe armi di precisione a bordo,forse su questo con unità specifiche più veloci c'è da migliorare.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì sì, l'avevo segnalato subito anch'io. Non per Huffington ma per Sky TG 24, con l'aggravante che c'era un'inviata sul posto con dietro il bus ancora fumante, lei rideva, raccontava questa storiella della dimostrazione e parlava solo di quanto buono e integrato fosse il conducente nonostante l'atto dimostrativo. E attenzione, alcuni media avevano già dato le notizie corrette quindi non era un caso di mancanza di informazioni.



ok,non avevo letto pure il tuo sinceramente.
allora significa che si siano passati la voce alcuni inviati,però che certe fonti e non altre mi porta a pensar male cioè che volessero sminuire la portata puntando più sulla dimostrazione contro salvini.
e questo è un volere di redazione.

per inciso,utenti di huffington post chiedono le dimissioni del direttore lucia annunziata per queesto.


----------



## Raryof (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le forze dell'ordine italiane quando intervengono sono all'altezza. Poi ovvio che quando faranno un attentato super organizzato sarà difficile da evitare per tutti.
> Ma non ho alcun dubbio che se l'evento di oggi fosse successo in Francia, oggi ci sarebbero più di 50 giovani lapidi.




Se vogliono fare attentati organizzati non li preparano in Italia ma vanno o rimangono in Francia dove parte tutto.
Chiaro che ci siano forze speciali molto superiori ai carabinieri ma se in questo caso intervengono loro e portano a termine la missione senza morti bene così, tra l'altro se lo hanno preso vivo potrà anche dare informazioni in più, nel caso.
In Italia attentati di natura islamica sono quasi impossibili, non siamo in Francia, questo rimane un paese cattolico dove odiare nel nome di un altro Dio non ha molto senso nemmeno per i pochi che magari si radicalizzano in ALTRI paesi e vedono l'Italia solo di passaggio (dal punto di vista logistico).
Gli unici attentati possono essere portati dall'odio attuale e condotti dal singolo (oggi, in passato il picconatore di passanti), Salvini è odiato e allora si cerca di andare verso quella direzione, ma così facendo non cambierà nulla, gli italiani rimarranno "non razzisti ma.." e fieri di non essere più la porta d'entrata gratuita dell'Europa.


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo tra i migliori come prevenzione,però come equipaggiamento una volta che accade il fatto ho dubbi.
> non credo che regolarmente una pattuglia giri con certe armi di precisione a bordo,forse su questo con unità specifiche più veloci c'è da migliorare.



Esattamente, parlavo proprio di questo. 
Speriamo tra l'altro continui così e che non ci stiamo portando sfiga da soli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E anche pedofilo, ha un precedente di violenza sessuale su minore. Guidava un bus di bambini...



No cioè, sta roba come è possibile?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No cioè, sta roba come è possibile?



A onor di cronaca girano alcune smentite, non è ancora chiarissimo. Sicuro invece che avesse dei precedenti come guidatore ubriaco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

La procura contesta ufficialmente l'aggravante terroristica, evidentemente dopo che gli hanno perquisito la casa è venuto fuori qualcosa


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La procura contesta ufficialmente l'aggravante terroristica, evidentemente dopo che gli hanno perquisito la casa è venuto fuori qualcosa



No quello lo devi fare a prescindere, perché se non la contesti ufficialmente non puoi fare indagini (dove il soggetto si deve poter difendere) volte ad accertare la pista terroristica. È un atto dovuto, perché libera le mani degli investigatori, superando tra l'altro ogni problema legato alla privacy del soggetto, e consente a lui di difendersi da ogni potenziale accusa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La procura contesta ufficialmente l'aggravante terroristica, evidentemente dopo che gli hanno perquisito la casa è venuto fuori qualcosa



Il pool anti terrorismo è entrato ufficialmente nell'indagine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No quello lo devi fare a prescindere, perché se non la contesti ufficialmente non puoi fare indagini (dove il soggetto si deve poter difendere) volte ad accertare la pista terroristica. È un atto dovuto, perché libera le mani degli investigatori, superando tra l'altro ogni problema legato alla privacy del soggetto, e consente a lui di difendersi da ogni potenziale accusa.



Non è detto, non è che se una persona ne uccide un'altra si contesta il terrorismo in via cautelare. Se c'è stata la contestazione è perché ci sono elementi rilevanti. La difesa, in questo caso circostanziata, è sempre seguente ad un'accusa


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non è detto, non è che se una persona ne uccide un'altra si contesta il terrorismo in via cautelare. Se c'è stata la contestazione è perché ci sono elementi rilevanti. La difesa, in questo caso circostanziata, è sempre seguente ad un'accusa



Certo, non è detto, ma se vuoi che vengano svolte le indagini, a posteriori, di un delitto riconducibile al terrorismo, se non contesti l'aggravante terroristica rischi che alcune delle prove raccolte vengano dichiarate inammissibili nel procedimento penale successivo. 

Inoltre, in un caso come questo, la contestazione immediata consente di far applicare la normativa anti-terrorismo, che libera le mani da ogni vincolo procedurale tipico del diritto penale italiano. 
Se non la contesti segui il procedimento ordinario, con fermo, convalida, misure cautelari, rinvio a giudizio. Nessun giudice nella stessa giornata ti autorizza ad entrare in casa all'indagato, per problemi propri del sistema giudiziario italiano.

Questo ovviamente non esclude che abbiano già trovato qualcosa, ma contestare l'aggravante non è in realtà indice di niente se non del fatto che vogliono indagare anche per quello, ed è ovvio, anche senza elementi, che si debba controllare la pista terroristica. In ogni caso sono sottigliezze, il nostro discorso non ha motivo di andare avanti a prescindere. Bene che indaghino.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A onor di cronaca girano alcune smentite, non è ancora chiarissimo. Sicuro invece che avesse dei precedenti come guidatore ubriaco.



Hai detto poco?
Solo per questo mi aspetto che qualcuno paghi: non è possibile che un uomo con precedenti simili potesse guidare un autobus con minorenni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2019)

Grazie al decreto sicurezza di Salvini è ora possibile revocare la cittadinanza italiana al senegalese. Infatti è previsto che in caso di reato di terrorismo sia possibile revocare la cittadinanza a chiunque l'abbia acquisita con la legge 91/92. 
Di conseguenza , una volta revocata la cittadinanza, il terrorista potrà essere espulso.

Notate le differenze: in Francia e Belgio tutti i nordafricani che hanno ottenuto la cittadinanza grazie allo ius soli e anche se considerato terroristi non possono essere espulsi.
Ci vuole lo ius soli sanguinis altroché, ovvero sono italiani i soli nati da italiani sul suolo italiano, con eccezioni solo per cittadini italiani fin dalla nascita che hanno figli all'estero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuffa post. Questa immondizia andrebbe chiusa definitivamente.



sono fiero di poter dire che non sapevo neanche cosa fosse. pensavo ad un giornale inglese


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Grazie al decreto sicurezza di Salvini è ora possibile revocare la cittadinanza italiana al senegalese. Infatti è previsto che in caso di reato di terrorismo sia possibile revocare la cittadinanza a chiunque l'abbia acquisita con la legge 91/92.
> Di conseguenza , una volta revocata la cittadinanza, il terrorista potrà essere espulso.
> 
> Notate le differenze: in Francia e Belgio tutti i nordafricani che hanno ottenuto la cittadinanza grazie allo ius soli e anche se considerato terroristi non possono essere espulsi.
> Ci vuole lo ius soli sanguinis altroché, ovvero sono italiani i soli nati da italiani sul suolo italiano, con eccezioni solo per cittadini italiani fin dalla nascita che hanno figli all'estero.



sono in confusione.... cioè questo verrebbe espulso???

io pensavo che venisse piazzato in galera con ergastolo e scannato dopo massimo un mese dai suoi coinquilini. stupido io...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hai detto poco?
> Solo per questo mi aspetto che qualcuno paghi: non è possibile che un uomo con precedenti simili potesse guidare un autobus con minorenni.



Su Sky hanno intervistato il tizio responsabile di quel servizio bus e si vedeva il volto di un uomo consapevole della sua rovina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2019)

Su Sky non dicono che il tipo è Senegalese. Perché ?


----------



## Davide L (20 Marzo 2019)

Ho visto i filmati, operazione miracolosa dei Carabinieri che hanno estratto i bambini con il bus in movimento e in fiamme.


----------



## Davide L (20 Marzo 2019)

Il sequestratore è francese, di origini senegalesi e di nazionalità italiana dal 2002.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2019)

Si da lavoro a questo qui, e poi il 35% dei giovani italiani sono senza lavoro.

Il mondo all'incontrario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2019)

Davide L ha scritto:


> Il sequestratore è francese, di origini senegalesi e di nazionalità italiana dal 2002.



A ok


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2019)

All'estero se ne parla pochissimo di questa notizia. E non è che lo dicano quattro gatti sconosciuti, ma giornalisti e figure politiche come Donald Trump Jr.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> All'estero se ne parla pochissimo di questa notizia. E non è che lo dicano quattro gatti sconosciuti, ma giornalisti e figure politiche come Donald Trump Jr.



Se ne parla pochissimo anche in Italia, erano più indignati per quell'uovo nell'occhio... per quello quasi si ferma l'Italia. Qui non è successo niente "poteva essere una strage ma non è successo niente, suvvia...".

Su internet invece se ne parla anche in America, in FB ho visto una pagina americana con 10k di likes e 2000 commenti.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si da lavoro a questo qui, e poi il 35% dei giovani italiani sono senza lavoro.
> 
> Il mondo all'incontrario.



Ma scherzi? I buoni samaritani del pianeta, disposti a tutto pur di aiutare, ita(g)liani, quelli che dormono per terra e cedono il loro letto (compresa moglie) agli altri per dimostrare spirito di solidarietà. Ma noi siamo differenti, bisogna essere aperti, dobbiamo essere più bravi degli altri. Poi vedi infatti quante medaglie ci danno, anche all'estero …


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? I buoni samaritani del pianeta, disposti a tutto pur di aiutare, ita(g)liani, quelli che dormono per terra e cedono il loro letto (compresa moglie) agli altri per dimostrare spirito di solidarietà. Ma noi siamo differenti, bisogna essere aperti, dobbiamo essere più bravi degli altri. Poi vedi infatti quante medaglie ci danno, anche all'estero …



La parte più divertente è che come in tutte le cose serve equilibrio, ed è di inferenza logica, quindi il problema in realtà non sussiste. I porti non devono essere chiusi, i porti non devono essere aperti. Ci deve essere integrazione fintanto che è sostenibile. Dal momento che non sosteniamo noi stessi al momento ed abbiamo bisogno del reddito di cittadinanza, da noi può entrare solo chi ha davvero bisogno di asilo per motivi umanitari.

Ovviamente questo è l'assunto. Poi si deve sconfiggere i falsi perbenisti, i falsi buonisti, i falsi ecologisti... l'ipocrisia. L'ipocrisia di chi aggira le regole per poter dire di aver fatto del bene.

Guardate l'assurda conclusione della questione, nei dati di fatto. Salvini, un uomo politico con derive nazi-fasciste evidenti, ha fatto soffrire qualche centinaia di migranti su un paio di navi, ma ha ottenuto una riduzione degli sbarchi, migliorando la situazione italiana ed evitando l'accesso a finti richiedenti asilo. I numeri dicono che ha fatto male per 30 (valore simbolico), ma ha fatto bene per 50 (altro valore simbolico). Il male fa più bene del bene. Siamo al paradosso. Ed a questo si arriva quando fare il bene diventa cieco, quando difendere l'ambiente diventa cieco, quando in genere l'uomo evita di guardare e giungere al compromesso.


----------



## James Watson (21 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ci vuole lo ius soli sanguinis altroché, ovvero sono italiani i soli nati da italiani sul suolo italiano, con eccezioni solo per cittadini italiani fin dalla nascita che hanno figli all'estero.



Quindi chi nasce, cresce, fa le scuole in Italia da un genitore italiano e uno straniero cos'è? un mezzosangue?


----------



## James Watson (21 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi per inciso io ho 4 amici Senegalesi che sono bravissimi ( in italia da 20 anni con moglie e figlie ) quindi il mio non è un discorso di razza.
> 
> Ma queste persone ( anche fossero italiane, bianche e nate a Bolzano) vanno ingabbiate con 40anni di galera come esempio. Se non iniziamo a mettere delle regole ferree si farà sempre più dura.



.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La parte più divertente è che come in tutte le cose serve equilibrio, ed è di inferenza logica, quindi il problema in realtà non sussiste. I porti non devono essere chiusi, i porti non devono essere aperti. Ci deve essere integrazione fintanto che è sostenibile. Dal momento che non sosteniamo noi stessi al momento ed abbiamo bisogno del reddito di cittadinanza, da noi può entrare solo chi ha davvero bisogno di asilo per motivi umanitari.
> 
> Ovviamente questo è l'assunto. Poi si deve sconfiggere i falsi perbenisti, i falsi buonisti, i falsi ecologisti... l'ipocrisia. L'ipocrisia di chi aggira le regole per poter dire di aver fatto del bene.
> 
> Guardate l'assurda conclusione della questione, nei dati di fatto. Salvini, un uomo politico con derive nazi-fasciste evidenti, ha fatto soffrire qualche centinaia di migranti su un paio di navi, ma ha ottenuto una riduzione degli sbarchi, migliorando la situazione italiana ed evitando l'accesso a finti richiedenti asilo. I numeri dicono che ha fatto male per 30 (valore simbolico), ma ha fatto bene per 50 (altro valore simbolico). Il male fa più bene del bene. Siamo al paradosso. Ed a questo si arriva quando fare il bene diventa cieco, quando difendere l'ambiente diventa cieco, quando in genere l'uomo evita di guardare e giungere al compromesso.



Vero. Non si tratta di essere cattivi con gli altri, si tratta di essere razionali. Come posso aiutare gli altri se non so badare a me stesso? Premesso che sono questioni che ci portano OT in un attimo, aiutare gli altri si fa ben volentieri, ma che se ne facciano carico chi decide le sorti del pianeta. Qui abbiamo visto che gli stati occidentali sufficientemente lontani sono stati prontissimi ad andare a bombardare, tanto chissene, loro se ne stavano tranquilli a casa loro. Poi però quando subiscono i flussi migratori sono altrettatnto pronti ad alzare muri invalicabili. Io sono ben disposto a ridurmi lo stipendio per aiutare qualcuno ed offrire soccorso, ma non voglio essere il solo. E se per aiutare una persona da fuori poi ne metto in difficoltà una in casa mia non dandogli lavoro, questo è razzismo all'inverso, che non va bene. Ma tanto queste sono banalità, purtroppo facciamo sempre i soliti discorsi.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2019)

gad lerner cinguetta:

"La follia criminale del cittadino italiano #OusseynouSy è l'esito di una contrapposizione isterica che manifesta ostilità agli immigrati additandoli come privilegiati, negando le loro sofferenze e la loro umanità"


intanto il presidente della società degli autobus dice che sia stato assunto prima dell'obbligo di verifica all'atto di assunzione,gliel'hanno chiesto ed ha risposto di avere la fedina penale pulita.

ditemi che sia uno scherzo...cioè chiedi ad un delinquente se lo sia,ti risponde no e finisce lì per sempre.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? I buoni samaritani del pianeta, disposti a tutto pur di aiutare, ita(g)liani, quelli che dormono per terra e cedono il loro letto (compresa moglie) agli altri per dimostrare spirito di solidarietà. Ma noi siamo differenti, bisogna essere aperti, dobbiamo essere più bravi degli altri. Poi vedi infatti quante medaglie ci danno, anche all'estero …



In nome del progresso!


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2019)

Io voglio sperare e credere che ci fossero motivazioni oggettivamente valide per spingere la polizia a non sparargli in testa per evitare il peggio. A questo in giro è andata bene, ma sarebbe bastato un nulla per una strage.
Detto ciò, frega poco l’origine del criminale, ciò che dobrebbero chiedersi tutti è come diavolo è possibile che una persona con precedenti del genere facesse l’autista a dei bambini?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> gad lerner cinguetta:
> 
> "La follia criminale del cittadino italiano #OusseynouSy è l'esito di una contrapposizione isterica che manifesta ostilità agli immigrati additandoli come privilegiati, negando le loro sofferenze e la loro umanità"
> 
> ...



Quante cavolate, se io mando un curriculum per essere preso da qualche parte prima di chiamarmi mi hanno spulciato tutti i profili social e tutta la fedina penale!
Chissà da chi diavolo è stato raccomandato o peggio, imposto, sto criminale. 

Su lerner stendiamo un velo pietoso, personaggio squallido al pari di Mentana, Saviano ecc.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2019)

Quello scemo di Pippo Franco non dice nulla a riguardo? È impegnato ad organizzare l’ennesima marcetta pro migranti e contro gli italiani?


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Buttarla sul razzismo e sull'integrazione mi sembra fuori luogo. Questo è un gesto di un pazzo, che nulla c'entra con la sua nazionalità. Fare giustizia ai morti del mediterraneo è palesemente una scusa che non vuole dire niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> gad lerner cinguetta:
> 
> "La follia criminale del cittadino italiano #OusseynouSy è l'esito di una contrapposizione isterica che manifesta ostilità agli immigrati additandoli come privilegiati, negando le loro sofferenze e la loro umanità"



Ci fosse veramente il fascismo come in tanti pensano, vedi cosa ne sarebbe di personaggi come Gad Lerner.
Ringrazi di esercitare la sua "professione" in Italia.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello scemo di Pippo Franco non dice nulla a riguardo? È impegnato ad organizzare l’ennesima marcetta pro migranti e contro gli italiani?



Tweet:
"Sto seguendo le notizie che arrivano da San Donato Milanese: un atto gravissimo, ma fortunatamente non dovrebbero esserci feriti gravi. La mia vicinanza agli studenti coinvolti e un ringraziamento sentito alle forze di Polizia per la tempestività e l’efficacia del loro intervento".

Apprezzerei il messaggio del sindaco se fosse una persona che ha sempre tenuto un profilo basso su questioni delicate, ma non è così: Sala ha sempre fatto di tutto per attirar attenzioni su di sè parlando di migranti ed integrazione più del dovuto. In questo caso ha risposto in pieno stile piddino, in una forma al limite dell'austero, attento a non destabilizzare la base dei votanti.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2019)

il ragazzo che ha chiamato i carabinieri e salvato tutti è egiziano,il padre ha detto questo all'ansa:

"Mio figlio ha fatto il suo dovere, sarebbe bello se ora ottenesse la cittadinanza italiana", dice Khalid Shehata, il padre di Ramy, il 13enne che ieri ha nascosto il cellulare all'autista sequestratore ed è riuscito a fare la prima telefonata al 112. 
"Siamo egiziani, sono arrivato in Italia nel 2001, mio figlio è nato qui nel 2005 ma siamo ancora in attesa di un documento ufficiale. Vorremmo tanto restare in questo Paese. Quando ieri l'ho incontrato l'ho abbracciato forte".


ricordo in passato che sia stata data la cittadinanza a chi ha salvato persone,per esempio buttandosi in mare o in un fiume.
direi che in questo caso si possa sveltire la pratica del padre,visto che a 18 anni il figlio sarà italiano essendo nato qui.
fuori dalla cittadinanza il senegalese ubriaco con istinti omicidi,dentro un egiziano che lavora ed educa bene a quanto risulta delle azioni del figlio.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il ragazzo che ha chiamato i carabinieri e salvato tutti è egiziano,il padre ha detto questo all'ansa:
> 
> "Mio figlio ha fatto il suo dovere, sarebbe bello se ora ottenesse la cittadinanza italiana", dice Khalid Shehata, il padre di Ramy, il 13enne che ieri ha nascosto il cellulare all'autista sequestratore ed è riuscito a fare la prima telefonata al 112.
> "Siamo egiziani, sono arrivato in Italia nel 2001, mio figlio è nato qui nel 2005 ma siamo ancora in attesa di un documento ufficiale. Vorremmo tanto restare in questo Paese. Quando ieri l'ho incontrato l'ho abbracciato forte".
> ...



L'esempio che fai è successo in Francia un anno fa, non qui.

Il padre comunque parla della sua cittadinanza, per il figlio non ci saranno problemi. Perchè il genitore dovrebbe saltare il normale iter burocratico che seguono tutti in Italia? Lo considererei un'ingiustizia nei confronti di tutti gli altri stranieri, ma sono certo che molti sinistroidi cavalcheranno questa idea per settimane.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Marzo 2019)

dovremmo smetterla di vedere le cose come italiani / stranieri / bianchi / neri / musulmani / cristiani ecc..sia da una parte come i nuovi neonazionalisti pronti ad additare l' immigranto sia da parte dei perbenisti che fanno l'opposto. Ci sono bravi e cattivi ovunque, la divisione e il tribalismo è solo un istinto dell' uomo, utilizato spesso per fini politici.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il ragazzo che ha chiamato i carabinieri e salvato tutti è egiziano,il padre ha detto questo all'ansa:
> 
> "Mio figlio ha fatto il suo dovere, sarebbe bello se ora ottenesse la cittadinanza italiana", dice Khalid Shehata, il padre di Ramy, il 13enne che ieri ha nascosto il cellulare all'autista sequestratore ed è riuscito a fare la prima telefonata al 112.
> "Siamo egiziani, sono arrivato in Italia nel 2001, mio figlio è nato qui nel 2005 ma siamo ancora in attesa di un documento ufficiale. Vorremmo tanto restare in questo Paese. Quando ieri l'ho incontrato l'ho abbracciato forte".
> ...



Perdonami ma uso questa informazione per perorare la mia causa. Non c'entra niente la cittadinanza di un soggetto con le sue azioni. Possono esserci condizionamenti culturali sicuramente, ma quello che è successo non deve far riflettere sulla cittadinanza, sui permessi di soggiorno o cose così, *deve far riflettere su come sia possibile che un pregiudicato, senza idonei controlli anche di natura psicologica, possa essere alla guida di un autobus pieno di bambini*. 

Per evitare che succeda di nuovo, perché di questo parliamo, serve capire dove sta il problema. E non sta nel fatto che questo è senegalese, nelle sue credenze religiose o politiche, sta nel fatto che chi doveva tutelare i nostri figli non l'ha fatto. *Una sola domanda merita risposta, "come è possibile che fosse alla guida di quell'autobus?"*

[MENTION=4685]Andrea Red&Black[/MENTION]
Perfetto. Hai ragione da vendere. Non inquadrando il problema si rischia di generalizzare su argomenti che in questo caso non c'entrano niente, nonostante le apparenze e nonostante le ingerenze politiche delle testate giornalistiche.


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2019)

Se volete farvi due risate (per non dire di mettervi le mani nei capelli) guardate il video di Fanpage riguardo l'accaduto.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Marzo 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se volete farvi due risate (per non dire di mettervi le mani nei capelli) guardate il video di Fanpage riguardo l'accaduto.



Viva i cultori dell'informazione internettiana


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se volete farvi due risate (per non dire di mettervi le mani nei capelli) guardate il video di Fanpage riguardo l'accaduto.



Ma per carità, perché devo farmi sangue amaro oltre che regalare click e quindi soldi a quei venduti?


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'esempio che fai è successo in Francia un anno fa, non qui.
> 
> Il padre comunque parla della sua cittadinanza, per il figlio non ci saranno problemi. Perchè il genitore dovrebbe saltare il normale iter burocratico che seguono tutti in Italia? Lo considererei un'ingiustizia nei confronti di tutti gli altri stranieri, ma sono certo che molti sinistroidi cavalcheranno questa idea per settimane.



allora sono andato a verificare ed i casi di cui ricordo vertono sui permessi di soggiorno dati per alti meriti civili o umanitari (in particolare ricordo molto bene un migrante del bangladesh che a roma si è buttato nel tevere per salvare una donna e la questura lo ha premiato con plauso di tutta la politica),tuttavia il fatto che non ci siano precedenti noti (almeno che io sappia così a memoria) non vuol dire che non si possa fare per la cittadinanza pure.
cercando meglio infatti neanche a farlo di proposito è appena apparso sul Corriere della sera sezione milano alle 15.35 questo articolo che riporta la posizione del Viminale,quindi salvini non certo sinistra.
eccone una parte:



> *Viminale: Siamo pronti a concedere la cittadinanza a Rami*
> *
> il governo ha deciso di concedere la cittadinanza per meriti speciali a Rami.*
> La decisione è stata presa dai due vicepremier sulla base della legge che la assegna per "meriti speciali".
> ...



in sostanza si può,sebbene sia ben più complesso del permesso di soggiorno premiale dato dalla questura.
forse per questo non è frequente come precedente.


sono stato frainteso per il padre che evidentemente non è cittadino italiano,altrimenti lo sarebbe pure il figlio.
io intendo verificare ancora sia fermo per questioni burocratiche,non che si debba regalare.
questo signore è in Italia dal 2001,lavora,parla italiano,ci tiene a restare,è integrato etc
di regola dopo dieci anni di residenza uno è titolato a far richiesta,avrebbe già dovuto averla suppongo.


----------



## MasterGorgo (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quante cavolate, se io mando un curriculum per essere preso da qualche parte prima di chiamarmi mi hanno spulciato tutti i profili social e tutta la fedina penale!
> Chissà da chi diavolo è stato raccomandato o peggio, imposto, sto criminale.
> 
> Su lerner stendiamo un velo pietoso, personaggio squallido al pari di Mentana, Saviano ecc.



Hai una ditta di bus, ti arriva la commessa e devi far partire 5 mezzi tra 5 giorni ma hai 3 piloti quindi offri lavoro ma: il figlio dell'Annuziata per 40 sacchi al giorno non si alza manco dal letto... il cugino finnico di Don Saviano studia economia a Stoccarda, il nipotino di Lerner é un genio della quantistica ed é a Detroit con una misera borse studio da 140.000e annuali per un master sui muoni tau, l'altro vuole aprire una pizzeria con Gracco... come faccio? Prendo il primo che passa per strada o perdo la commessa ? Tanto sono ragazzi della scuola pubblica che vanno alla solita pulciosa gita.

Ma quei bambini cresceranno e con tutti gli altri figli del disagio al posto delle vostre testate giornalistiche metterenno dei sani, cari cessi pubblici che ormai si fà difficoltà a trovare.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> allora sono andato a verificare ed i casi di cui ricordo vertono sui permessi di soggiorno dati per alti meriti civili o umanitari (in particolare ricordo molto bene un migrante del bangladesh che a roma si è buttato nel tevere per salvare una donna e la questura lo ha premiato con plauso di tutta la politica),tuttavia il fatto che non ci siano precedenti noti (almeno che io sappia così a memoria) non vuol dire che non si possa fare per la cittadinanza pure.
> cercando meglio infatti neanche a farlo di proposito è appena apparso sul Corriere della sera sezione milano alle 15.35 questo articolo che riporta la posizione del Viminale,quindi salvini non certo sinistra.
> eccone una parte:
> 
> ...



Ok, pensavo ti riferissi al caso successo in Francia circa un anno fa, quando un africano salvò un bambino arrampicandosi su un palazzo e per questo gli fu concessa la cittadinanza. Al di là della strumentalizzazione di Macron, quell'uomo aveva veramente compiuto un gesto eroico.


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2019)

Leggo in giro che adesso ha detto che lo ha fatto per non far venire gli africani in Italia. O è completamente pazzo e cambia versione continuamente oppure è molto grave la situazione e gli inquirenti lo imbeccano per costruire la loro narrativa, inquirenti stupidi in tal caso dato che ha detto tutt'altro davanti a decine di testimoni.


----------



## Miro (21 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro che adesso ha detto che lo ha fatto per non far venire gli africani in Italia. O è completamente pazzo e cambia versione continuamente oppure è molto grave la situazione e gli inquirenti lo imbeccano per costruire la loro narrativa, inquirenti stupidi in tal caso dato che ha detto tutt'altro davanti a decine di testimoni.



Qui sento puzza di riduzione della pena per "infermità mentale" come per l'allegro picconatore Kabobo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Qui sento puzza di riduzione della pena per "infermità mentale" come per l'allegro picconatore Kabobo.



Si è dichiarato "sovranista africano", oggi nell'interrogatorio ha detto di sperare nella vittoria della Le Pen e di Salvini alle elezioni così nessun africano metterà mai più piede in Europa. Ovviamente dopo le dichiarazioni è partita subito la richiesta di perizia psichiatrica degli avvocati.


----------

